# Weight loss!!!



## agent A (Mar 22, 2013)

Ok so in november, i weighed 180 pounds

But in that month i started a spin class

Weighed myself last night

Im now 169 pounds

Ive lost 11 pounds in 3 months!!! Yay :clap:


----------



## lancaster1313 (Mar 22, 2013)

Good job!

I am trying to get up to 120. lol!

It isn't easy being small either. I keep ending up having to point fight with larger people in my karate class,(the only same size or smaller people are kids). It makes me nervous either way. :surrender:


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 22, 2013)

Congrats. Now go celebrate by baking a batch of cupcakes or some other "diet killer". :lol: 

I was sick for about a week not too long ago and when I was better I weighed in at 132 pounds. I maintain 135-140 so that was a new low. :lol: 

The key is to get it off and KEEP it off. Yo-Yo dieting is no good. Don't look at it as being diet and exercise, but living a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## Mime454 (Mar 22, 2013)

I weight 140, but I'm only 5'8" I need to lose a bit methinks.


----------



## sally (Mar 22, 2013)

Great job! That is very hard to do for most people


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 22, 2013)

My weight stays the same no matter what I do,


----------



## agent A (Mar 22, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> Congrats. Now go celebrate by baking a batch of cupcakes or some other "diet killer". :lol: I was sick for about a week not too long ago and when I was better I weighed in at 132 pounds. I maintain 135-140 so that was a new low. :lol:
> 
> The key is to get it off and KEEP it off. Yo-Yo dieting is no good. Don't look at it as being diet and exercise, but living a healthy lifestyle.


I baked 5 dozen chocolate chip cookies before weighing myself...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 22, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> My weight stays the same no matter what I do,


i feel your pain


----------



## hierodula (Mar 22, 2013)

Im 5''10' ish and im about 150 last time i checked


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 23, 2013)

brancsikia339 said:


> i feel your pain


It's not pain, Im stuck at 215 lbs but Im 6'3'' tall.


----------



## aNisip (Mar 23, 2013)

hierodula said:


> Im 5''10' ish and im about 150 last time i checked


 You're 10ft 5 inches! :0 and only 150lbs!?! Jkjk


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 23, 2013)

You could throw him like a spear........


----------



## hierodula (Mar 23, 2013)

hahahaahahhaahaha wooops Lol


----------



## Rick (Mar 24, 2013)

Aren't you like 16 Alex?


----------



## agent A (Jul 9, 2013)

Rick said:


> Aren't you like 16 Alex?


i'm 17 now

and my current weight is 152!! that means since November I have lost 28 pounds! 12 of them were lost during the month of july this year!!


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2013)

agent A said:


> i'm 17 now
> 
> and my current weight is 152!! that means since November I have lost 28 pounds! 12 of them were lost during the month of july this year!!


Same thing. Good job.


----------



## agent A (Jul 10, 2013)

Rick said:


> Same thing. Good job.


thanx! and the other good news is I am eating properly again so i'm not being monitored anymore :clap:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 10, 2013)

good job man, keep it up! as I sit here eating a ice cream cone... :taz:


----------



## jamurfjr (Jul 10, 2013)

Kudos to you, but I still think they need to put in a feeding tube...just in case you fall off the wagon. :lol:


----------



## aNisip (Jul 10, 2013)

Just get the flu! You lose sooo much weight when sick like that! (Hapoened to me -.-) lol jk, don't get it....keep up the good work!


----------



## agent A (Sep 8, 2013)

i now weight 143

ive lost 37 pounds this year

this is what i find effective

1: limit yourself to 1000 cals a day

2: for a few days eat nothing but high protein then go on a fruit binge the rest of the week

3: no more than 50g of carbs a day or else u will blow it. dont give your body anything it can store as fat


----------



## sally (Sep 8, 2013)

That is fantastic! Great,great job


----------



## agent A (Sep 8, 2013)

sally said:


> That is fantastic! Great,great job


thanx!! I'm slowly but surely inching towards my goal weight...


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm 5'11" 135 and somehow still have fat covering my abs. I don't get it, and have tried everything to get it off.  sucks.


----------



## agent A (Sep 9, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> I'm 5'11" 135 and somehow still have fat covering my abs. I don't get it, and have tried everything to get it off.  sucks.


i wish i could remove all my body fat with a bagel knife


----------



## Sticky (Sep 9, 2013)

Mime, its supposed to be there. Its natural.


----------



## Orin (Sep 9, 2013)

How tall are you? 143 sounds dangerously low for a young man of decent height.


----------



## agent A (Sep 9, 2013)

Orin said:


> How tall are you? 143 sounds dangerously low for a young man of decent height.


5'6"


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mime454 said:


> I'm 5'11" 135 and somehow still have fat covering my abs. I don't get it, and have tried everything to get it off.  sucks.


You have to build your abs up more to have them show. Even being on the 20% for my height scale i didn't have them, but then i became kind of "addicted" to working out and lifting so i have them. Just keep working at it and believe me, it feels good once you get there. But with losing fat and gaining muscle you will weigh more.

And Alex, isn't 1000 a little low? I'm on like a 4000 "diet"

Also keep up the good work man, just find a reason to be healthy and use it. For me it was to be able to out lift my brother in bench, incline, and shoulder press by the time he gets home from college. although that won't happen he's 6' 200 of muscle, but it keeps little 5'8" 142 me driving for the goal.

I guess what i'm trying to say by giving an example is that everything is better when you are living healthy, you all over feel better and you will find yourself having to force yourself to do your homework before going to the gym or doing body weight stuff/dumbbell downstairs! Keep up the good work, dude!


----------



## agent A (Sep 11, 2013)

lol wow u take in a lot of calories

its 3 in the afternoon and i've only had 250 (gonna get more food now)

my mom and i need to start goin to the gym again

the important thing to remember is to not do more muscle work than cardio or u will just build muscle over fat

u dont want fat

fat is a waste of energy


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 11, 2013)

I don't believe in the gym. I believe you should be able to get all the exercise you need through your daily activities. If you are gaining weight, you must either lessen intake or increase your activity. I think the gym is no good either, because it trains your body to need the exercise and when you stop your body's gonna kick your butt. I choose not to start something that I will have to continue and the cost of a gym is ridiculous, anyways.


----------



## agent A (Sep 11, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> I don't believe in the gym. I believe you should be able to get all the exercise you need through your daily activities. If you are gaining weight, you must either lessen intake or increase your activity. I think the gym is no good either, because it trains your body to need the exercise and when you stop your body's gonna kick your butt. I choose not to start something that I will have to continue and the cost of a gym is ridiculous, anyways.


i agree with the dependence aspectmy appetite didnt change after i started going to the gym but when i stopped it fell from the sky and now i dont feel hungry unless i do intense exercising


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 12, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> I don't believe in the gym. I believe you should be able to get all the exercise you need through your daily activities. If you are gaining weight, you must either lessen intake or increase your activity. I think the gym is no good either, because it trains your body to need the exercise and when you stop your body's gonna kick your butt. I choose not to start something that I will have to continue and the cost of a gym is ridiculous, anyways.


But watching your weight go up in core lifts is so fun and satisfying.......


----------



## agent A (Sep 15, 2013)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> But watching your weight go up in core lifts is so fun and satisfying.......


i should try thati weighed myself today and i am now 140 pounds


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 15, 2013)

Building muscle increases your metabolism and you'll be burning more fat by just existing.


----------



## wuwu (Sep 15, 2013)

I wouldn't be too preoccupied with your weight. Two people can be the same height and weight and look very different. A lb of muscle is a lot smaller than a lb of fat.


----------



## agent A (Sep 15, 2013)

wuwu said:


> I wouldn't be too preoccupied with your weight. Two people can be the same height and weight and look very different. A lb of muscle is a lot smaller than a lb of fat.


definitely

I saw a pic and 5 pounds of fat is like 3 gallons of matter, whereas 5 pounds of muscle could easily occupy a bread pan


----------



## Extrememantid (Sep 16, 2013)

Why are you trying to lose weight? Especially at your age?


----------



## agent A (Sep 16, 2013)

Extrememantid said:


> Why are you trying to lose weight? Especially at your age?


because at the end of last year i was 180 pounds and both of my doctors said i should lose weight and that if i did now i would be less likely to have a lifetime weight issue


----------

